# fast and modified - edinburgh



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

whos heading to this?


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

i will be there on the SIDC club stand :thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

gd stuff have to keep an eye out for ya, ill be on the Audio Advice Scotland stand, and also taking part in the EMMA sound quality competition


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope the weathers as good for you as last year.... it was a scorcher! :thumb:

Watch out for moblie speed cameras near it too.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Is it this Sunday?

Weather last year was a scorcher!

Alan W


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Is it this Sunday?
> 
> Weather last year was a scorcher!
> 
> Alan W


yea it is


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Jmax said:


> yea it is


Cheers mate! 

Anybody know if the Polished Bliss crew are going again?

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont think so Alan


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Dont think so Alan


Cheers Grizz. 

Alan W


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

was meant to be on a club stand but had to pull out, to busy with work preperations for the Open golf in Carnoustie

hope the show gets the weather it did last year.. few sun burns no doubt.

Benn


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I may be there, dont wanna take my car if not on a stand though lol  ... could have been on one but didn't confirm due to work, but now turns out I can go... and maaaan got the new wheels on the car too


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I will be there on the 'newminiscotland' stand with my Dark Silver Cooper S. 
Mind and say hello.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ianking said:


> I will be there on the 'newminiscotland' stand with my Dark Silver Cooper S.
> Mind and say hello.


Ian,

Would you guys like a Mini GP on your stand? 

Alan W


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi guys fast and mod have been asking me to have stand for the last 6 months even for free as i could of had on the stand a diablo, R34 and a 360 but thought about it long and hard and its not my client base these days.

plus i have a no time at the mo as i`m fully booked up at the mo


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jmax said:


> whos heading to this?


Where abouts is this held and any other relevant information would be great thanks.


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

It's at the Royal Highland Showground at Ingliston on Sunday. I'm sure it starts at 10am until about 4-5pm. £12 for adults and kids £8, you can pay at the gate.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Anybody know if the Polished Bliss crew are going again?
> 
> Alan W


Not this year mate, last year was a laugh etc but completely the wrong client base for us in all honesty, we're booked up for the next 8/9 weeks solid now so its probably just aswell or Rich and Ange would be mega stressed


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Ian,
> 
> Would you guys like a Mini GP on your stand?
> 
> Alan W


Hi

Im sure this would be OK if there are places left, which I think there might be as im sure someone has pulled out.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> Not this year mate, last year was a laugh etc but completely the wrong client base for us in all honesty, we're booked up for the next 8/9 weeks solid now so its probably just aswell or Rich and Ange would be mega stressed


Cheers Clark.

Not exactly your typical 2ymol costomer and you guys do need some time off! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

I on the HTUK stand in the exhibition hall, so look out for the swirltasic DC5


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Ive never been to this before. I hope its not just lots of idiots doing burn outs in their Novas. I am going so that I can have my nice clean car on the display of the newminiscotland club that I am a regular of. I hope that there will be lots of other nice clean cars that I can wonder about and have a look at.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I will not be going this year, have been the last 3 years and in all honesty, bar a handful of nice cars the rest is just chavved up Saxos, Corsas, etc. with burberry-clad neds blasting out garbage music all day. People have had things stolen, cars damaged, etc..


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> I will not be going this year, have been the last 3 years and in all honesty, bar a handful of nice cars the rest is just chavved up Saxos, Corsas, etc. with burberry-clad neds blasting out garbage music all day. People have had things stolen, cars damaged, etc..


You forgot to mention all the nice girls strutting about..

Links NWS

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00155.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00146.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00138.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00145.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00151.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/donnyboy69/DSC00142.jpg

There were a few dodgy people like this guy!!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye, but show the rest of the chunky munters with cottage-cheese thighs and fat bellies!!!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Aye, but show the rest of the chunky munters with cottage-cheese thighs and fat bellies!!!


:lol: :lol: ...cottage cheese thighs!! :lol: :lol:

Managed not to get any pictures of them...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Aye, but show the rest of the chunky munters with cottage-cheese thighs and fat bellies!!!


I Thought i looked alright!


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

going to be there on the SXOC stand cant miss me fat bloke spikey hair with blonde tints going to take some gear pdr stuff and hopefully hand out flyers for some work:thumb: 
steve


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

good event ,our sxoc stand was directly opposite newminiscotland stand you couldn't miss it with a half a nissan 200 as a bbq and a supercharged v8 nissan 200sx s13 drawing crowds all day had a look on the mini stand nice clean cars did spot a few dings tho it was our club boys that done the drift event
steve


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

tinnysteve said:


> good event ,our sxoc stand was directly opposite newminiscotland stand you couldn't miss it with a half a nissan 200 as a bbq and a supercharged v8 nissan 200sx s13 drawing crowds all day had a look on the mini stand nice clean cars did spot a few dings tho it was our club boys that done the drift event
> steve


You should have come over and said hello. My car was the 07 plate dark silver that was next to the red cabrio and the black one.


----------



## tinnysteve (May 30, 2007)

ianking said:


> You should have come over and said hello. My car was the 07 plate dark silver that was next to the red cabrio and the black one.


hi i did come over and spoke to the person with the electric blue cooper s and done some inspecting old habits die hard a throw back from the working for BMW for years
steve


----------

